# Cyclogest Pessaries and thrush



## debsxxx (Nov 13, 2009)

just wandering if anyone knows about Cyclogest Pessaries causing thursh or thrush type symptoms??


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry Debbie, I don't know. Haven't experienced it myself thankfully. Hope you will get rid of it soon!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to hear that the Cyclogest has irritated things and may have caused thrush....although is it definitely thrush and not just the residue from the pessaries...I'm assuming you've other symptoms such as soreness/itchiness/redness etc ?  The actual thrush should not cause any effect to the success of your treatment or the embies but obviously if it is thrush that you have, you want to clear it up as quickly as possible.

Thrush is a yeast infection and we all have the bacteria inside us but certain things can upset the delicate ph balance and trigger thrush.

I used to suffer from thrush pretty much constantly from the age of 14 so have tried a fair few things to help ease the symptoms and treat it.

Be careful what shower/body products you use and try and wash hair separately even when in shower (I've long hair & the shampoo could irritate if went anywhere "near"), wear cotton gusset knickers, change clothes washing powder to one for sensitive skin, eat organic live natural yoghurt (can even applied directly).

I also spoke with a homepath and was advised to cut out all yeast products eg Marmite, bread, beer etc & also fungal foods such as mushrooms and blue mouldy cheeses.

One other thing which may help....take a warm/lukewarm bath (not too hot !) with salt added....this really eases up the "itchiness" & does seem to calm it.....you should also be very wary about anything else that you use to "clean" down there eg douche etc as many products can alter the natural balance of a very sensitive area.

If you do have thrush then using the cream and pessaries should be fine during 2ww but I would double check with your clinic.  I also take the oral pills whenever I get it now (which is rarely) but not sure if you can use during 2ww.

Hope it clears up soon

Take care
Natasha


----------



## debsxxx (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------

